# Hot weather affect



## omi2510 (May 16, 2014)

My chicks behavior is scaring me. My flock has four chicks. Out of which 2 are desi, and 2 are light brahma. The youngest has become dull and lazy. And at first I thought only that is the one which ain't eating. But now I noticed that even though the other 3 are active but they aren't eating as well. The hen of the desi pair is panting heavily. As well as the male of the light brahma. But the one who ain't panting seems to be the most dehydrated and that is my youngest chick, brahma hen. I'm providing electrolytes now. Any other suggestions?


----------



## hildar (Oct 3, 2013)

Wet the ground some place in the shade where they can go and lay down. Mine do not like the heat either. My Delaware I almost lost a couple of weeks ago. I had to brin her inside and cool her body down. But I give them gatoraid mixed with their water, as well as wet down the dirt under trees a few times a day they love it.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Chicks or adults? It makes a difference. Are they free range or confined to a run? 

A little more info is needed.


----------



## omi2510 (May 16, 2014)

They are chicks. They are confined but do get to stay out for a couple of hours.


----------



## omi2510 (May 16, 2014)

I don't have dirt on my roof. There is a little on a corner and they sure love to mess it up all around and ly down. I will manage whatever surrounding is best for them. I will try providing them with it. Am scared for the young one especially. Non have eaten but she is the youngest and laziest. So please direct me how to solve the issue as soon as possible


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

What are you feeding them and did you recently switch?


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Roof? It is time to describe where they are kept, how they are kept and what the temp conditions are. 

Without more input from you we could throw stuff out there and none of it resolve your concerns. So, start talking.


----------



## omi2510 (May 16, 2014)

The temp has risen up to 38 degree to 40 degree. And it isn't windy which makes it worse. I have attached the picture of the roof and bird room. They get to stay free range from 9am to 12pm then from 4pm till 7pm. Their cage is more like just for resting. Not much space. Don't think of me as cruel. I've got exams and my mum just won't let me call for a carpenter to make a coop for them. And now that they are not eating, am worried and unable to study for tomorrow's exam.


----------



## omi2510 (May 16, 2014)

This is what I feed them. No idea about the ingredients. But this is the only feed used nation wide.


----------



## omi2510 (May 16, 2014)

I am confused that if heat is their problem then why they didn't at least fill their tummy in the morning.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

You have a valid reason for being worried. Doing a conversion of Celsius to Fahrenheit is a scary number. At 104F your birds are being cooked. You have to find a way to reduce that number or they will perish. They need air movement within that enclosure. 

Here we use misters in many areas to reduce the temps for our birds. 

They are not eating because they're too hot. We do deal with that here but take steps to cool them down, whether with misters, shallow pans of water for them to stand in, mud, cool water. 

The birds can cool their bodies significantly through their feet, that is why shallow pans of water might help.

All of the corn might be part of the reason they're not eating. Try mixing some of it with water. That way they will be taking in food and a little bit of water at the same time.


----------



## omi2510 (May 16, 2014)

I don't know from where I can get misters over here. I just read that digesting grain increases their body temperature. So why shouldn't I just give it a break. Fruits are a good alternative. The desi pair pecked and nibbled on the peach that I just offered. Am afraid light brahma weren't that interested. Probably because of their docile nature. They are always calm. Not too hyper like the desi pair.


----------



## omi2510 (May 16, 2014)

I will tackle the temperature from tomorrow, no problem with that. But am afraid that still their system would take time to normalize before they feel like starting the grains again. Or else after a cool night why would they not eat in the cool morning weather, by then their body temperature isn't hot, as I Mentioned before. So am going to provide them with water melon, bananas and Boiled potato. I hope that they eat it.


----------



## omi2510 (May 16, 2014)

Yogurt can be helpful as well. It is good for the digestive system and would help cool down the system.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

All good ideas for trying to cool them down. Mix some of the electrolyte water in to whatever else you give a try, at their age they very much need the vitamins and minerals to grow. And be prepared for some messy behinds. High fluid intake, the sugar in fruits could cause them to get the runs which is another challenge that will need to be addressed. 

Just like us, they are not interested in food at all because of the excessive heat they have been experiencing. Once you can cool them you should see an increase in feed intake. I just hope it hasn't gotten beyond a possibility of recovery. 

As I've seen recommended by others, do not offer ice water, frozen treats. The excessive cold taken internally when they are so hot could lead to organ shut down because of the shock. 

And be patient. You will be offering them foods they are unfamiliar with and it may take some time for you to convince them its safe to try. If offered on something shiny, like a spoon they might be more tempted to check it out.


----------



## omi2510 (May 16, 2014)

Yes I read about the frozen treats and stuff. Surely that didn't sound right. Thank you so much robin. Highly appreciate your support.


----------



## omi2510 (May 16, 2014)

The light brahma female chick is more unresponsive today. Yesterday was a hot day and a cool night. Her system is disturbed. I don't see hope for her :'(.. I fed her a little yogurt through a feeding tube, so she wouldn't at least starve.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Are you familiar with the term heat stroke? Or heat exhaustion? This is what is happening with your birds. I realize that you're pretty much stuck with your set up but read about them, see if there is anything there that can be translated over to your birds.

Like you, I don't have high hopes for the one girl recovering. It just gets to a point of no return and there is nothing we can do to bring them back.


----------



## omi2510 (May 16, 2014)

Ahan.. But am Surely hoping for a miracle. She never showed any sign of heat stress. No panting like others. She just suddenly got lazier and lazier.


----------



## hildar (Oct 3, 2013)

What was the age??? You said they are chicks. If they are inside give them a small portable fan at least. I know I would. I have cross ventilation on the back porch. Mine are now 2 weeks old and in a big open cage on the back porch however during the day it easily gets to 90 out there so I shut off the brood light in the morning, open the door and window, and they stay at about 80 to 85 all day long. As for feed that sure isn't chick feed by the looks. so what are you feeding them??? They should be on chick feed if they are that little.


----------



## omi2510 (May 16, 2014)

I've raised desi chicks on this feed, Many fanciers feed this to their aseel/asil chicks as well. The little one is around 4 weeks old. She is too short compared to the 1 n a half month old male maybe because females don't have a quick growth? I brought the light brahma pair in my house as they are more sensitive to heat as compared to desi chicks. I did provide the desi with a fan but it ain't too good at cooling. Am going to install a new one tomorrow in my bird room. What scares me is that the young one ain't eating. Without eating there is no hope for her. She would starve to.. I don't wanna say that word


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Try this, mix water in to your feed. Offer it to her on a spoon, see if she will eat any of it that way. Using a dropper give her some of the electrolyte mixture. Add a little sugar if she displays a dislike for the taste. 

The fan is a good idea and moving off of the roof is an even better one. Don't have the fan blowing directly on them since it can cause even more dehydration.


----------



## hildar (Oct 3, 2013)

omi2510 said:


> I've raised desi chicks on this feed, Many fanciers feed this to their aseel/asil chicks as well. The little one is around 4 weeks old. She is too short compared to the 1 n a half month old male maybe because females don't have a quick growth? I brought the light brahma pair in my house as they are more sensitive to heat as compared to desi chicks. I did provide the desi with a fan but it ain't too good at cooling. Am going to install a new one tomorrow in my bird room. What scares me is that the young one ain't eating. Without eating there is no hope for her. She would starve to.. I don't wanna say that word


If you have a small cage bring them in the house, that could help as well if you do it with the ones that are worse off.


----------



## omi2510 (May 16, 2014)

I have installed a bracket fan. It auto rotates, so it will not be blowing wind and them continuously. She ain't even drinking water. What confuses me is that why she likes being in the sun light when her problem is heat stress. 

@robin: sure i will offer her feed mixed with water today.


----------



## hildar (Oct 3, 2013)

omi2510 said:


> I have installed a bracket fan. It auto rotates, so it will not be blowing wind and them continuously. She ain't even drinking water. What confuses me is that why she likes being in the sun light when her problem is heat stress.
> 
> @robin: sure i will offer her feed mixed with water today.


I would take it inside then where it is cooler. It is better to be safe then sorry.


----------



## omi2510 (May 16, 2014)

hildar said:


> I would take it inside then where it is cooler. It is better to be safe then sorry.


How will that help. I kept her away from heat yesterday. But there is no progress she got worse because of not eating. I think chances of recovery are nano. I have accepted the bitter reality. My focus is to keep others healthy.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

There might be something else besides or instead of the heat. The fact she wants to stay where its warm sort of suggests something else might be going on.


----------



## omi2510 (May 16, 2014)

She passed away yesterday, in front of my eyes :'( yes the problem may be something else. And probably keeping her cool had made it worse.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

No, it didn't. Whatever was going with her did not matter the temp she was in, the heat probably sped it up.

If you have more issues, stand back and watch. Check them from top to bottom. Check their crops to make sure all is well there. Check their droppings to make sure they're normal. 

Look past the intense heat.


----------



## omi2510 (May 16, 2014)

Yes, I have been checking the crops frequently. Come to think of it the female wanted to duck underneath her mate whenever she it got windy and cold. To assume that it is the heat, was wrong. As she never panted. I think she caught cold one night when I fell asleep without closing the bird room's door. Or she may have gotten stomach infection. My roof had been very mismanaged lately. All the husk from my budgies feed had been lying at the corners. Also the many days old eaten up corn on the cob. I had been worried in the beginning by the females habit of pecking at random stuff, but then I felt that chickens are Hardies, they live in dirt after all.


----------



## omi2510 (May 16, 2014)

I've sometimes seen dark reddish brown poops. Not any thing like bloody red though. And they all are much active. But surely their appetite ain't good. I have not dealt with this problem correctly. I have a feed poisoning and gastric problem med. Which is homeopathic, made for commercial poultry business. I have given it to them now. Hope to see a recovery. My bad I never thought of it before.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

The other droppings you're seeing might be cloacal cleansing droppings. Those are not a anything to be worried about.

All I can suggest is add some water to their feed, sit down with it as an offering. The heat is why they are not eating if all else is good with them.


----------



## omi2510 (May 16, 2014)

They are much better now. I'm give them bread crumbs to eat which they really enjoy


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Go easy on the bread. 

What steps did you take to fix the over heating issue?


----------



## Fiere (Feb 26, 2014)

Sick birds will seek out warmth. Cooling her very likely did nothing but make her more comfortable in her final hours. I doubt you dropped her temperature by that much that it harmed her in anyway.

If birds are too warm, they won't eat, if they get sick enough (from anything) they will go off their food and water completely. Once it gets to that point, they are difficult to turn around. They're systems are small and even being over heated for a few hours can kill them. Chickens are hardy in the sense that they can tolerate quite a bit, but they are very "unhardy" in the sense that they can also get sick and die very quickly from relatively simple things. 

There is no way of knowing now what caused her death, but the temps you are describing did not help her. She may have been more vulnerable as she was small for her age, and she didn't have time to exhibit signs of stress before she was overwhelmed. 

When I see my birds going off (dropping wings, tucked head, etc) I purge them with a dredge of molasses and Epsom salts mixed in warm water, a tsp of each to an ounce of water, stir until dissolved (for a full grown bird). I force feed it, then offer nothing but water for the first day. I do the dredge again in the night. On day two I give oatmeal and a boiled egg, mashed into a thick paste, then stir plain yogurt in with the paste to make a thin gruel. I spoon feed a tablespoon of this every hour or two, and give them a dose of infant vitamins. By the third day they will either show improvement or they won't. If improved I put several tbsp of the gruel in a dish and let them eat ad lib, if their situation has not changed, I keep feeding by hand. If at any point they take a turn for the worst, I know they likely won't recover and I put them out of their misery. This remedy will save the bird if the bird is able to be saved, however it is hard on their systems to purge them thus I won't do it unless necessary. Unless your birds take another turn, I wouldn't purge them now. Especially with the heat issues you have because the added stress may very well kill them. But this is a very good thing to know how to do if needed, I've used it myself with much success unless underlying issues are present.


----------



## omi2510 (May 16, 2014)

Fiere thank you so much for the information you gave. It was an experience which taught me a great lesson.


----------



## omi2510 (May 16, 2014)

Umm. Why is too much bread unsafe? @robin

I provided a fan, electrolytes, chilled water at times. And so its all going good.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Bread is basically junk food, no where near the nutrition that young birds need. If they get too much bread they will not be willing to eat what they need. You can try things like a little bit of fruit or veggies.


----------



## omi2510 (May 16, 2014)

Ahan. Correct. It doesn't have nutrition. Sure I will try giving other healthier stuff.


----------

